# Grand Canyon River Flows - July, August, September



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

In July, the release volume will be approximately 1,050,000 acre-feet, with daily fluctuations anticipated between approximately 12,000 cfs and 20,000 cfs during the first part of the month and 14,000 cfs and 22,000 cfs during the latter part of the month and consistent with the Glen Canyon Operating Criteria (Federal Register, Volume 62, No. 41, March 3, 1997).

The anticipated release volume for August is 800,000 acre-feet with daily fluctuations between approximately 9,000 cfs and 17,000 cfs.

The anticipated release volume for September is approximately 710,000 acre-feet with daily fluctuations between approximately 9,000 cfs and 15,000 cfs. This will be confirmed in a subsequent notification toward the end of August.

Updated July 17, 2015

Katrina Grantz, Hydraulic Engineer, Glen Canyon Dam

_Bureau of Reclamation 125 S. State St. Salt Lake City, UT 84138_ _Ph: 801-524-3635 [email protected]_


----------

